

Allow Include option in OpenSSH config - vsipuli
https://bugzilla.mindrot.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1585

======
vsipuli
It is about time OpenSSH takes the submitted patch (5 years in waiting!) into
a release so that users can start composing their ~/.ssh/config from multiple
files. With the advent of cloud computing, many users have a need for
including generated parts into their configuration which would be considerably
easier with an Include option. And even better would be if it would support
config directories like "~/.ssh/config.d/*" which would include all files
matching the given pattern.

~~~
nodata
Even better would be an EndMatch block.

